# Pawel Wszolek



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2013)

Uno dei tre talenti polacchi seguiti dal Milan... ha esordito a 20 anni in Nazionale, giocando contro l'Inghilterra nelle qualificazioni a WC 2014. Rimarrà in Polonia fino a giugno, poi Germania o Italia (?)


----------

